# 2011 Resolutions?



## Arithmatics (Dec 31, 2010)

So Thy new year has come.
I would like to know what your new year resolutions are. 
List format please. including why and how long you think you'd keep it up.

I'll start.

1. Lose 10 kilos.
Because I wanna look good. Around 3 minutes.

2. Save up for Nintendo 3DS
Because its awesome. Around 2 months.

3. Get a Job
To save up for the 3DS. Unsure

4. Become a womanizer
Just for the experience y'know? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hopefully the whole year. 

5. Stop hording junk in my room
The dust bunnies are invading and I got no time to make Arithman: Raving DustBids. 5 seconds.

6. Google what needs to be googled
The internet is the #1 source of knowledge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Whole year.


So anyways thats for my list.

How about yours?


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Uh....

1. Do a little dance
I'm no good at dancing. Will probably give up in a few minutes.

2. Make a little love
As usual, not too difficult. Will accomplish.

3. Get down tonight!
Easy.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 31, 2010)

I only ever have one resolution at the beginning of the year, and that's to make it to the end of it with all my faculties intact!


----------



## Depravo (Dec 31, 2010)

My new years resolution will be 1280 x 1024 unless I get a better computer.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Dec 31, 2010)

Stop smoking. For real this time.


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Sgt. Grumbles said:
			
		

> Stop smoking. For real this time.


No counter-offensive this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 31, 2010)

2011 Resolutions:

1. Gain more muscle mass while maintaining ripped state
2. Get insanely shredded afterwords

Lifetime:

1. Become the most aesthetic person in the World


----------



## Mazor (Dec 31, 2010)

New years resolutions are useless as no one ever keeps them.

Case in point is a guy I know who had picking up smoking as resolution last year (he made a serious attempt) and even that was broken.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Dec 31, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Sgt. Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very unlikely!


----------



## macgeek417 (Dec 31, 2010)

1600x900


----------



## Hakoda (Dec 31, 2010)

Mine's still 1680x1050


----------



## Satangel (Dec 31, 2010)

Get a sack and finally ask that girl out.....


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 31, 2010)

To not perpetrate a racial genocide.


----------



## monkat (Dec 31, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Get a sack and finally ask that girl out.....


HAVING A SCROTUM IS NECESSARY FOR DATING

TESTICLES NOT INCLUDED


----------



## DeadLocked (Dec 31, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> My new years resolution will be 1280 x 1024 unless I get a better computer.








  I love you..


----------



## Scott-105 (Dec 31, 2010)

I hope to be more motivated for school. I said that last year too though, no luck...


----------



## Dangy (Dec 31, 2010)

Resolutions are overrated.


----------



## Langin (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Loss weight
2. Get Six Pack
3. *most importend* GET A 3DS
4. Get a new Boy-Friend


----------



## Ryukouki (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Get PharaohsVizier unbanned.
2. Taking his place.
3. Graduating as a valedictorian.
4. Spend less time on the internet.


----------



## Warrior522 (Dec 31, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> My new years resolution will be 1280 x 1024 unless I get a better computer.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 31, 2010)

Freshly copied from my usual 'what I learned this year' note on Facebook.

1) Finish 'Requiem'. It's been finished, upgraded, rewritten and entirely restarted several times in pursuit of the 'perfect' final result. I'm happy with the result thus far but it still needs this new 'final' version to be finished. It's dragged on too long now and the more time I spend on Requiem the less time I have for other projects. Time to finish it once and for all and let the world enjoy it.

2) Gret a 'real' job. While my work at JJB is a nice way of paying rent and having shiny things, it gives me no real joy. I don't feel like I'm making a difference. If I died on the way to work, they'd get by. Nobody would really miss me that bad. I need a job where I come home at night knowing that I've done somethig worthwhile with my time. Something along the lines of the police, etc. Something that pays the bills, lets me move into my own place at last, and above all else a sense of job satisfaction. I'm 23. Time to man up and do something with my life instead of fannying around and 'getting by'.

3) Move out. I say this every year but I genuinely don't think I can take another year in this house. My temper is almost constantly hanging by a thread, I'm sick of being bottom of the totem pole so eating anything other than bread is a crime, I'm sick of nothing changing and I'm sick of being looked down on by people no better than me. Whether by careful planning or the timely resurfacing of my legendary vanishing act, I have to go. The sooner the better.

4) Settle down. For a while now I've been staying out of romantic entanglements. I've given many reasons. Not having enough money to go out anywhere fancy, still living with my old man, not having made anything of my life thus far, etc. But truly, I'm just afraid to let anyone get too close. Every time I've let someoneclose to my heart they've stabbed it, spat in the hole, given me the finger and fucked off. But I can't remain a coward forever. I'm sick of being lonely. I'm sick of nobody caring if I have a bad day, only about when they get their rent. I'm sick of looking forward at what I can expect in the near future and it looking dismal. Time to find myself a lovely young lady.

5)  Get my weight to a decent level and keep it there. Over the last year and a bit, I've dropped about three jean sizes. I put it down to the exercise I get from working. But there's still a bit more work to do. Get rid of the last remains of my gut and prevent it from ever coming back. Actually using my local swimming pool instead of not bothering might help in this endeavour. I don't want to be some kind of rippling muscled super human, just a touch thinner and maybe with a touch more upper body strength.

That about covers it.


----------



## Santee (Dec 31, 2010)

1. Gain 20 pounds to get rid to this girlish figure
2. Get a gpa over 3.3 
3. Get a girlfriend


----------



## user0002 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'll stop caring what others think of me, it has already ruined my life thus far.


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 1, 2011)

1) Get in a real relationship.
This past year I have had... 2.5 relationships that weren't relationships.
(2 friends with benefits, currently going on dates with a girl which I consider .5 as it could either turn into a real relationship or not)
2) Ace the fuck out of my Math classes.
Got a C this semester. Need to ace the fuck out of my other Math classes as I am majoring in Math.
3) Beat HL2 Ep 2, Portal 2, and another game that isn't just a casual game.
I have the worst case of pirate syndrome ever.


----------



## Urza (Jan 1, 2011)

The concept of a "New Year's Resolution" is simply an excuse to not bother the rest of the year.

If you were really going to do it, you would have already.


----------



## zeromac (Jan 1, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> 1.* Get PharaohsVizier unbanned.*
> 2. Taking his place.
> 3. Graduating as a valedictorian.
> 4. Spend less time on the internet.



Offtopic:
wtf he was banned? for what and when?

My new years resolution is to not make any mistkes


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

I resolve....

To...


Uhm...survive?


----------



## bowlofspiders (Jan 1, 2011)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> 1. Get PharaohsVizier unbanned.
> 2. Taking his place.
> 3. Graduating as a valedictorian.
> 4. Spend less time on the internet.


Why the heck was he banned?

My new years resolution is to build a desktop.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Get a job.

2. Continue classes.

3. Lose some weight.

4. Think of more resolutions.


----------



## Kaosu-Noko (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Get a Job
2: Lose some weight
3: Get a girlfriend
4: Buy a 3DS


----------



## amptor (Jan 1, 2011)

I have already begun work on my resolution and it is to be more understanding of homosexuals although I am not one.  However I don't know any at present time anyway so I'm using that free time to learn a little bit about how to get along in life better when they show up as they do from time to time.  I feel it is important because it is just another random occurance in life that needs a certain level of maturity to handle when it comes up.


----------



## monkat (Jan 1, 2011)

OOOOOH!

My resolution is to get banned by getting 100% warn points, and having the mods be forced to ban me, despite not wanting to (well, maybe that last part isn't possible...


----------



## DryYoshi (Jan 1, 2011)

My resolution is 1280x800 on my notebook.

And now for real, my resolutions:

Save up for the awesome-o 3DS!
Get a girlfriend (maybe after I turn 15)
Get better at school.
Play lots-a games.
And....
Watch Victorious.
Yeah....


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Urza said:
			
		

> The concept of a "New Year's Resolution" is simply an excuse to not bother the rest of the year.
> 
> If you were really going to do it, you would have already.



Hence why I asked. I just wanted to know more of the gamers resolutions. I myself wouldn't even bother wanting to keep them. haha


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 1, 2011)

My resolution is 1024 x 600. Stupid netbook.

1. Get over my fear of dogs. I've had this stupid irrational fear of dogs since I could remember and I still haven't gotten over it.

2. Become top one on the honor's list. (Or at least be in the top five)

3. Lose 6 Kilos. I gained 12 in the last 7 weeks. I must lose something.

4. Stop eating junk food for lunch. Self-explanatory.

5. Stop cramming nearly every project. Straight A's, yet I cram nearly every project. How odd.

6. Actually study sometimes, but I'm too lazy... ZZZZ

7. Get a 100 on at least 4 exams.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2011)

1.Get good grades
2.Get better at football
3.Get 50+ steam games
4.Love the 3DS
5.Get 100+ Hours on TF2
6.Watch a football match of Barcelona live
7.Not to fight
8.Only troll once a month


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Everything is more or less 3DS or console related. nyeheh


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 1, 2011)

Gain weight. I'm severely underweight, and my doctors are telling me that my bodily functions could fail sometime in late 2011 if I don't gain weight.


Also, not be sickly. My body apparently wants to kill itself, and I have had 2(!) life-threatening situations regarding health concerns this last year.


If I can't do that, well...


Bye Tempers. Guess I'll just rot in hell then.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 1, 2011)

Lose weight, seriously, 72 KG for a 14 yr old short boy is really unhealthy and I need to focus on losing it.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Gain weight. I'm severely underweight, and my doctors are telling me that my bodily functions could fail sometime in late 2011 if I don't gain weight.
> 
> 
> Also, not be sickly. My body apparently wants to kill itself, and I have had 2(!) life-threatening situations regarding health concerns this last year.
> ...



Then all thats left would be an inactive account.

It would be creepy if someone logged in and said hi from beyond the grave. lol


----------



## Law (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably why most forums ban the accounts of dead users.

Well, that and to stop impersonation of a dead person if an account is accessed.


Slyakin, if you need to gain weight just start lifting weights whilst maintaining a good diet with the right mix of carbs/protiens/fats. I gained 10 lbs within my first two weeks of lifting.


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jan 1, 2011)

Play more video games and gain more weight.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Or eat when your metabolism is high. (around 2am in the morning)


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jan 1, 2011)

hey, that's what time it is right now.

that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## CookiesMilk (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Become stronger.. (I have a weak body and I'm extremely thin also...)
2. Grow taller.
3. Get 2 normal DS games.
4. Get a Nintendo 3DS.
5. Get to watch all the anime I missed.
6. Get to read all the manga I missed.
7. Get better grades. 
8. Get to learn Japanese.
9. Get to learn programming. 
10. Don't give in to laziness when doing anything. (If possible...)


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Keep getting good grades
2. Buy a Nintendo 3DS
3. Take up all the household shopping work (Just got license)
4. Be more polite
5. Stop watching pR0n


----------



## Urza (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## basher11 (Jan 1, 2011)

mine is to think of a resolution :|


----------



## iFish (Jan 1, 2011)

My New Years Resolution is to learn Python 3.


----------



## SilentGhost (Jan 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> 1. Keep getting good grades
> 2. Buy a Nintendo 3DS
> 3. Take up all the household shopping work (Just got license)
> 4. Be more polite
> 5. Stop watching pR0n


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> 1. Keep getting good grades
> 2. Buy a Nintendo 3DS
> 3. Take up all the household shopping work (Just got license)
> 4. Be more polite
> 5. Stop watching pR0n


----------



## Trollology (Jan 1, 2011)

1) Finally preorder that 3DS I saved up for
2) Get WoW Cataclysm, Wrath of The Lick King and Burning Crusade.
I can't think of any _real _resolutions cause there's nothing to improve in myself


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Trollology said:
			
		

> 1) Finally preorder that 3DS I saved up for
> 2) Get WoW Cataclysm, *Wrath of The Lick King* and Burning Crusade.
> I can't think of any _real _resolutions cause there's nothing to improve in myself



Off topic: Seriously? Wrath of the lickking? Isn't lickking a good thing?


----------



## superkidmax (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Become ameteur programmer/create first project
always wanted to learn to make games and apps.

2. Make more friends.
im always stuck at home with nothing to do.

3. Play some great releases.
i missed out on a lot of good games.

4. Buy a 3DS
why not?

5. Post more on GBAtemp.
i have an account, but sometimes i feel like a lurker.


----------



## thhorde (Jan 1, 2011)

1. be more active on gbatemp
2.buy a 3ds
3.beat windwaker 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4.........ya thats it


----------



## Theraima (Jan 1, 2011)

Hmm.. 

1. Study more of body language.
2. Get 3DS
3. Be more active on GBAtemp

Guess thats it.


----------



## asiekierka (Jan 1, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> My new years resolution will be 1280 x 1024 unless I get a better computer.



Hey, mine too! Except not a better computer, but a better monitor. Which won't fit on my desk anyway.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 1, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> My new years resolution will be 1280 x 1024 unless I get a better computer.


best joke of the 2011 so far!!!!!


----------



## Duero (Jan 1, 2011)

1. stay alive 
2. get a life (hope there is one on sale)
3. to find the best way to make all the assholes on the Internet pay for being assholes towards others.


----------



## Berthenk (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Get better grades, although the ones I'm getting this year are not as bad as previous year...
2. Get better at After Effects. Yeah, I know...
3. Get better at producing music. Again, I know...
4. Spend less time at my computer and more on school.
5. Upgrade my computer at least once. Although this one will be fulfilled in February or March... probably.
6. ????
7. Profit!!!111oneoneone
9000. Troll less on the internet and overall.
8. Be less of a moron.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 1, 2011)

Get into the college I wanted to get into.
Finally go to Anime Boston.
Get the hell out of my dead as dirt town.
Find a more creative word other than "fuck"


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 1, 2011)

I normally make real resolutions, and stick to them but I really don't have much more to improve in myself.
1) Keep good grades up for the rest of Senior year, and in college.
2) Stay sober.
3) Maybe find some better friends. I love my friends, but some of them are going insane.
4) Keep playing bass and drums and learn some more music theory.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 1, 2011)

Make 2011 the best year of my life...so far

and next year it will be make 2012 the best year of my life...so far

AND SINCE THERE WONT BE A 2013 we don't have to worry about another resolution

jkjk the end of the world shit is complete bull.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 1, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 1, 2011)

My resolutions are
1. Get a 3DS
2. Stop trying to stop smoking
3. Ask my crush to be my girlfriend
4. Stop trying to think of more silly things to state as my new year's resolutions
EDIT: Also
5. Stop watching porn (which will hopefully happen if resolution number 3 succeeds)
6. If I have to watch porn, turn any IM programs off to prevent IBFs


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 1, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonthanD (Jan 1, 2011)

I resolve to finish my doomsday device by 2012.... Muhahahaha!!!!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 1, 2011)

Learn to play my drums


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 1, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 1, 2011)

1. Keep grades in the 90s.
2. Get a 3DS at launch
3. Be more badass.
4. Finish Half Life 2, Half Life 2: Episode One and Half Life 2: Episode 2
5. Get a better computer


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 1, 2011)

Murder iFish.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 1, 2011)

1. get a job
2. buy a 3DS
3. quit the job


----------



## NDStemp (Jan 1, 2011)

Do better in school and get a job sometime this year.


----------



## Ziggy Zigzagoon (Jan 1, 2011)

My resolutions:

# Become a real ahoyaro/manchild.
# Drop out of college due to laziness.
# Give up learning Nipponese Japanese, especially after learning all of the Kanji brute-force.
# Become lazy with drawing, outputting no art at all.
# Forget about getting a licence and job.
# Give up collecting retro magazines.
# Be a leech to the homebrew/piracy scene and my parents.






...you see what I am trying to do here?


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Upgrade my Video Card

2. Set up MacOS in virtual machine.

3. Buy and Hack a PS3

4. Make a patch walk....


----------



## OSW (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Get HDs at uni (got Ds this sem).
2. Get chicks/sex (been months!!!)


----------



## monkat (Jan 2, 2011)

OSW said:
			
		

> 2. Get chicks/sex (been months!!!)


How.

Are you.

ALIVE?!


----------



## ericling (Jan 2, 2011)

1080p, oh it's new year resolutions!

I will start with my academy.
1- Do all the homework 
2- Control the time of internet usage
3- Fall in love with someone, at least I have some target in my life yea!


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 2, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could've been worse, it's been 17 years since I last saw a chuff in real life.


----------



## SilentRevolt (Jan 2, 2011)

1.Get enough money to buy 3DS
2.Pass my Exam
3.make new friends
4.Lose 12 kilos in 2 months


----------



## GameWinner (Jan 2, 2011)

Mine is to get a job to buy my own stuff, and to get better grades to stay
out of summer school and get a job.


----------



## Splych (Jan 2, 2011)

1. Stop buying fries at the School Cafe [$2.25 almost everyday last year .__.]
2. Procrastinate less for School
3. Start depositing half of the money I earn each month
4. Collect a manga series or up to the lastest [Rave Master, Reborn! , and Rurouni Kenshin . Rurouni Kenshin got these huge manga books where they bundle at least 3 chapters per book for aboout $21 each .]
5. Buy a PS3 ? [maybe]


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 2, 2011)

Arnold Schwarzenegger said:
			
		

> Arithmatics said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I too have a girl, infact I'm engaged to her, but the problem is, she lives in a different country..so....  .-.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 2, 2011)

1: Find some kind of purpose in life.....

thats all ...and ive failed the past two years


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 2, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> 1: Find some kind of purpose in life.....
> 
> thats all ...and ive failed the past two years


I've a solution!! Your purpose in life is to live a life!! How to live a life? Easy, sleep at night, wake up morning, go to office/school etc etc come back, eat lunch, watch TV, shout at your siblings, hang out with babes/friends, eat dinner, slap yourself at night and go to sleep.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Do better at school.
-I fail at studying. 2 months at around August.

2. Save Gald for the 3DS+a pair of games.
-Because it has me more hooked than my girlfriend. Until I have the money.

3. Cheer my fucking emo gf up for longer than I can now.
-Because I can't stand her being down. However long it takes.

4. Retake guitar lessons.
-Because there's no better riffs than the ones my teacher knows. March-Whenever

5. Begin singing lessons.
-Because I can't trust my family when they say I'm a good singer, I need someone who knows about it. Unsure.

6. Make a band.
-Because I loved the last time. The longer the better. (that's totally what she said)

7. Buy an old console.
-Because I love most of the PS2 games and I, as a collector, need an N64. A couple months from when I get the 3DS.

8. Feel great in my new school.
-Because it sucks to be the new one, but everyone's new there so, I don't think I'll have any problems. The whole year (and the next two too).

9. Turn fucking 17
-Because I like that age and I don't feel like dying before my birthday. A day.

10. Get a new PC.
-Because mine sox cox. Doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Gullwing (Jan 3, 2011)

Are pllaying the sims or something?
Mine:
1. Get the 3DS and some games for it
2. Get awesome highschool grades
3. Lose 10 kilos 
4. Get a gf
5. Shut the mouths of sluts and retards on school...
6. Get a friggin' gamecube memory card for my wii


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2011)

Lose so weight. 
i dont have a ton, but i want a six pack.

Beat some games that i have started.
I start way to many.

Read my bible more.
Like once a day.


----------



## RoMee (Jan 3, 2011)

start playing these damn games I pirate

with the DSi, PSP, Wii, and PS3, all I've been doing is collecting games
I need to play them


----------



## tajio (Jan 3, 2011)

1. Start/Finish my freelance design portfolio
2. (Try to) lose some weight (most common =[ )
3. Boost up my confidence...  ....
4. Actually play games properly and complete them...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 3, 2011)

Finish Guild Wars after approx 6 years of owning it 

Also getting fit

And just continue being awesome


----------



## mangaTom (Jan 3, 2011)

Hmmm...
1.I'll try studying for a bit,haven't done that for ages.
2.Save money for the 3DS games(I already have enough for the con)
3.Buy PS3 and HDTV since mine is sooo old school.
4.Finish mangas and animes that I stopped watching.
5.And finally read many visual novels,I love those stuff.(sound novels included)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 4, 2011)

1. Donate one 3DS to someone I hate a lot.
2. Get a Driver's License.
3. Save up to $20,000 dollars.
4. Find a Wife!! x2
5. Play MvC3: Fate of 2 Worlds.


----------



## hobo33 (Jan 4, 2011)

My only resolution is to not win the lottery


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 4, 2011)

tajio said:
			
		

> 1. Start/Finish my freelance design portfolio
> 2. lose some weight [*exercise and gain some muscle tone*]
> 3. Boost up my confidence
> 4. Actually play games properly and complete them...
> 5. Get my novel copyrighted



I'm just going quote you and make changes where necessary cause we gotta a lot of the same goals


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 11, 2011)

hobo33 said:
			
		

> My only resolution is to not win the lottery




I don't understand..


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 11, 2011)

Arithmatics said:
			
		

> hobo33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's not to understand, if he doesn't win the lottery (which will most likely happen that he won't), he resolution came true. He wins.


Anyways, my resolution, though late, is to be a bigger douche bag to the world for revenge on the way it treated me in 2010.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 11, 2011)

Sacrifice 10 forum file traders, offer their blood to the great Yellow Wood Goblin, and watch on in amazement as he updates the WOOD firmware every two days.


----------



## Arithmatics (Jan 11, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> 1. Donate one 3DS to someone I hate a lot.
> 2. Get a Driver's License.
> 3. Save up to $20,000 dollars.
> 4. Find a Wife!! x2
> 5. Play MvC3: Fate of 2 Worlds.



Why the hell would you want to do #1?


----------

